# car PC kenwood stereo. how to make it work.



## fuzzysig (Feb 4, 2010)

im planning to have a regular stereo in my dash KIV-701 to be specific and PC monitor off to the side.
and trying to find a way to send digital audio to the stereo.
i dont want to use aux cuz it defies the point of playing flac files for sound quality.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

The only units I know that have digital input is the high end denon units. They are digital coax. The only option I can think of is normal analog to the input of the head unit. You could run a carputer digital out to say a bitone or alpine 701. If the carputer does not have spdif optical out you can purchase some nice USB to SPDIF audio cards.


----------

